# Digital art advice



## Trench (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey there, i am new to this forum and i came on for some advice.
I need some help with a collage for my graphic design course so hopefully you can help!

I am trying to respond to Spaceknuckle (Josh Vanover)
Here

but i have to express Sherlock Holmes and the book 'The Sign of Four' - This is what i have so far.

Here

- Any advice would be great, thank you!


----------



## TrainGraphix75 (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it is very good and very original. I think if you can be happy with what you can do that is the important thing. 

You have your own style and so does Spaceknuckle, similar but different. 

Art is art, you do it cos you're good at it and you enjoy it. 

In my opinion, your picture illustrates Sherlock Holmes very well. Very creative arrangement of pics within the face and the clever use of the lips as the mouth. 

Well done.


----------



## Trench (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you  I have what i think is a final version (excluding a few tweaks) so i would like to hear your opinion on it and any changes you think i should make.

FINAL VERSION


----------

